# Why don't more Garmin pro riders use the Felt AR1?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

The 2010 AR1 is said to be just as stiff as the F1 "Sprint"; with the UCI limit both bikes would probably hover around 15lbs, and the AR1 is more aero.

Stiffness is same (so sprinting should be same right?)
Weight is about same considering UCI limit (so climbing should be same right?)
And the AR1 has the advantage of being more aero.

So why is it I see more Garmin riders on the F1 "Sprint"?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> The 2010 AR1 is said to be just as stiff as the F1 "Sprint"; with the UCI limit both bikes would probably hover around 15lbs, and the AR1 is more aero.
> 
> Stiffness is same (so sprinting should be same right?)
> Weight is about same considering UCI limit (so climbing should be same right?)
> ...



Nearly everyone in the Tour of MO' was using hte AR including race winner Dave Z.

The AR1 and F1 SL are made with equivalent stiffness, not the F1 Sprint.

-SD


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

O, I understand. I do know David Z. uses the AR1, and a beast on the TTs. The Tour of Missouri was fairly recent, does that mean more and more Garmin riders will be switching to the AR1? additionally do you know if Farrar prefers the F1 "Sprint" or AR1?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> O, I understand. I do know David Z. uses the AR1, and a beast on the TTs. The Tour of Missouri was fairly recent, does that mean more and more Garmin riders will be switching to the AR1? additionally do you know if Farrar prefers the F1 "Sprint" or AR1?


Farrar rides both the AR and the F1. He typically is on the F1 Sprint for the stages/races he contests.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> The 2010 AR1 is said to be just as stiff as the F1 "Sprint"; with the UCI limit both bikes would probably hover around 15lbs, and the AR1 is more aero.
> 
> Stiffness is same (so sprinting should be same right?)
> Weight is about same considering UCI limit (so climbing should be same right?)
> ...


More riders are warming up to them after the frames were late to arrive this year.
4 consectutive stage wins on an AR at Jayco Tour with two different riders last week.

I consider this similar to the Zipp 808. Initially some riders would only use it on the front sometimes in TTs with most using 303s on the road and occaisonally 404s.

Now many riders use 808s every day. Adapation takes time.

-SD


----------



## peterofdeovon (Apr 16, 2007)

I think the F1 Sprint is just a very good pro level uber bike and those that get to know it... like it. 

I'm a strong amateur masters rider in the very competitive mid-Atlantic region and I've been ridding a F1 Sprint for six months. It was not until I began our regional Thursday night Crit that I saw (felt-no pun) this frame's wonderful benefits. It is so responsive in a group. Just a mere thought and slight weight shift and I have different line. It's truly amazing. When I respond- the bike is right there.. no lag. I bet the pros love it for tis alone.

Peter


----------

